
African Lake turns animals into stone - ChuckMcM
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/this-alkaline-african-lake-turns-animals-into-stone-445359/?no-ist
======
gus_massa
It's an interesting case, and the photos are nice. But it's important to read
the last paragraph of the article:

> _For the series of photos, titled “The Calcified” and featured in this
> month’s issue of New Scientist, Brandt posed the carcasses in life-like
> positions. “But the bodies themselves are exactly the way the birds were
> found,” he insists. “All I did was position them on the branches, feeding
> them through their stiff talons.”_

